# What Phals to order?



## The Mutant (Apr 24, 2022)

I've frequently been checking vendors here in the EU, planning what to order when it's warm enough for shipping. As it looks now, I'll go with Schwerter as I have good experience with them.

So far, these are the two - three that I know I'm going to order:
Phal. Mini Mark (always loved this little Phal. but never actually had one)
Phal. Liu's Berry ES (I'm in love with this little cutie)
Phal. Yaphon Cupid (not sure about this one yet)

Aside from these two, I'm very uncertain about what to order. I know that I want a Phal with mottled leaves, so I'm waffling between a Phal. Wiganiae, Phal. schilleriana or Phal. stuartiana. Schwerter only have baby plants of schilleriana and stuartiana though, so if I want one of those I'll have to get them from somewhere else. Not doing young plants anymore.

I'm also thinking about maybe getting a novelty Phal but don't know which one. The problem will be during autumn when the temperature indoors will drop due to the heating not getting turned on until it's freezing outside. Okay, that's a little exaggerated, but the landlord usually take their sweet time turning it on so the temp drop below 20°C for a couple of weeks and I don't know how happy a novelty Phal would be about that. I'm considering a Phal. Germaine Vincent or a Phal. Yaphon Blue Bird. Phal. Yang Yang Love Love also looks interesting, Phal. Yaphon Gelacea Peter 3 is another interesting one, Phal. Miro Landora Miro 2 is yet another one. Too many and too much yellow! 

Depending on how long it'll take until it's warm enough to ship, they might've sold out on some of the Phals I want and maybe gotten some other interesting ones.

I also want to try out something other than Phals or Paphs, so the plan is to buy a Oncidopsis Nelly Isler when it becomes available at a local garden center. I have a sneaking suspicion it'll end up dying a horrible horrible death, but I still want to try.


----------



## The Mutant (Apr 26, 2022)

So, I realized today that I could actually place an order with Schwerter. It's warm enough! 

After hours of deliberating with myself, I finally settled on seven Phals that should come home to me sometime next week or the week after that. The reason it took so long to decide was that I had to battle myself to let the Phal. Yang Yang Love I fell in love with, go. It was too expensive, especially as I'm not sure I'll be able to care for them properly. 

I also had difficulty choosing between a Phal. Yaphon Sensational (meristam) or a cross with no photographed offspring yet. I preferred the form of the parents of the latter and if I'm lucky with the color, it might turn out similar to the Yaphon Sensational they have.

This is what I clicked home in the end:

Phal. Mini Mark
Phal. Wiganiae
Phal. KS Pride Golden Diamond (meristam)
Phal. Liu's Berry SE (meristam)
Phal. Yaphon Blue Bird (meristam)
Phal. Ld's Bear King LD x George Vasquez Eureka
Phal. CTL Christopher 1 (meristem)
I'm lacking a yellow Phal though, which bothers me. The Yang Yang Love was one of the few that appealed to me, so I didn't find anything to take its place. I guess I'll have to wait until one pops up that I really like, or maybe Schwerter will have the Yang Yang if I ever place another order with them in the future.


----------

